# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #21498 PROGRAMMERPC(HOMELAB)

## PROGRAMMERPC

Καλησπερα εχει στηθει κομβος.

WiND: #21498 HomeLab

C Class: 10.2.92.0-255

Router: RB433AH MikroTik
Router 2: SXT 5HPnDr2 MikroTik
Router 3: LHG 5 Mikrotik


BackBone Links
BB Link 1: godim #3200 
BB Link 2: m0rales #19 
BB Link 3: Iatreio #22330
BB Link 4: OZOnet #3298
BB Link 5: HondakiasHome #21801
BB Link 6: trellos #10329


Access Point 1 settings (clients)
ssid: awmn-21498-AP


αν μπορει να μεταφερθει στους ΕΝΕΡΓΟΥΣ Ax/Bx Κομβους!
Περιοχη αμπελοκηποι αττικης

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

'Άντε καλορίζικος και πάλι !!!

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Ευχαριστω και παλι Δημητρη και για την πολιτιμη βοηθεια σου σε γνωσεις!!

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΗ Link!! 2 if Διαθεσιμα!!! Ενα σε a και ενα σε n

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

up!


Router: RB433AH MikroTik
Router 2: SXT 5HPnDr2 MikroTik
Router 3: LHG 5 Mikrotik


BackBone Links
BB Link 1: godim #3200 
BB Link 2: m0rales #19 
BB Link 3: Iatreio #22330
BB Link 4: OZOnet #3298
BB Link 5: HondakiasHome #21801
BB Link 6: trellos #10329


Access Point 1 settings (clients)
ssid: awmn-21498-AP


αν μπορει να μεταφερθει στους ΕΝΕΡΓΟΥΣ Ax/Bx Κομβους!

----------

